# I need a rebar pen blank



## Parson (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone interested in helping me get a rebar pen blank for a sierra?

I'm open to something that looks like rebar cast in acrylic, or a piece of rebar drilled out and ready for assembly. I don't have time to mess with this right now, but I have a customer who is asking for it for a gift for a client of hers = this translates into I don't need ideas as to how to do this myself, I need a PM from someone who will sell me one 

Thoughts?


----------



## designer (Oct 2, 2014)

Rebar is some nasty, dirty hard material.  All junk steel and work hardened big time.

Can it be done?  Yes.  Tool cost is going to be high though.  Would you put good quality steel into a concrete base?  Not likely.

Your best bet is a casting that looks like re-bar.


----------



## mark james (Oct 2, 2014)

Well... It doesn't HAVE to be "nasty" :tongue:.

Not sure if he makes blanks, but Sylvanite has a mighty spiffy pen from days gone by.

Re-Bar Pen - $0.00 : Erasmus Pens, Fine Handcrafted Writing Instruments


----------



## Parson (Oct 2, 2014)

The customer told me it doesn't have to be actual rebar. It can look like rebar...

Dang, I should just ask someone to take a picture of rebar and paste it on a tube and cast it for me.


----------



## wyone (Oct 2, 2014)

well someone in here has already done that, so maybe he can do one for you.  Here is the link.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/just-another-rebar-pen-94933/


----------



## Gregf (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a genuine rebar Sierra pen blank that I got from Exotic Blanks some time ago. It's a drilled piece of rebar. You might check with Ed to see if he remembers who they got it from


----------



## Finatic (Oct 2, 2014)

Look up Jerry Sambrook in our members and get ahold of him.
R


----------



## Gregf (Oct 2, 2014)

Wasn't sure if I could find it. (Someday I will get organized.)
If you don't find one let me know. I could be persuaded to part with it.
I put a few coats of clear lacquer on it. 

Greg


----------



## Davej_07 (Oct 2, 2014)

Make a silicone cast of a piece of rebar and then cast it in pr/alumilite,etc.


----------



## wyone (Oct 2, 2014)

I LOVE LOVE the idea of making a mold and casting it


----------



## Parson (Oct 3, 2014)

OK, spoke to client again. She need 100 - 150 rebar pens made for a client who sells rebar here in Houston.

I quoted her $75 a pen. If anyone is interested in this order, please pm me with what you could give her for $75 per unit and I'll make the introduction. It could be a cast piece or the real thing or even a photograph of a piece of rebar that's glued to a tube and cast in acrylic that looks presentable.

I told her $75 each because of the drilling of the rebar for a Sierra and the use of a black titanium Sierra kit (not cheap!)


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess I simply prefer the real thing.  I dislike imitation bullet pen kits so I make my own with real ammunition components.  Likewise, I make pens from actual rebar.  The steel used is relatively soft, and is not really that difficult to drill using HSS bits.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## wyone (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow that would be a LOT of rebar pens.. I would consider it if I were better at the craft and had more time...


----------



## southernclay (Oct 3, 2014)

Personally I would do the real thing since that's their business and outsource the blank making to a machine shop. I like the powder coating too. That's a pretty good opportunity, hope it works out for you.


----------



## wyone (Oct 3, 2014)

well even though I cannot think of making 150 pens.. I will have to try ONE..


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 3, 2014)

I prefer the real thing as well. Although casting would be kinda neat... But if the customer is in the rebar business you should use the real stuff...its not hard to drill at all...


----------



## wyone (Oct 3, 2014)

Will be drilling rebar over the weekend


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 4, 2014)

Need help??? lol


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 4, 2014)

If it were me, i'd ask the customer to supply the rebar.  That way, the pens would be made not just with real rebar, but with the same rebar that the end user sells.

Regards,
Eric


----------

